# Need help??? altima starter



## 99NissanAltimaRyder (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey i got a 99 nissan altima, im trying to finish hooking it up but i can get the 4 main wires to hook up right, like the starter wire, Ignt. 1 and Ignt. 2 . I do know that the nissan has 2 starter wires but i do not know which colors that i have to hook them up to. hope some one can help me out. thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am looking at the 93-97 Altima diagram and it has the Black/Yellow going to the starter solenoid. I don't know if this helps but maybe someone with an L30 chassis manual can enlighten you more.

Troy


----------

